# Altisource?? Info please?



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

I am the new guy! I fell into this and perhaps I asked about the wrong company. I have to say everyone here has been helpful in several ways. I have spent the past couple of days reading thru threads to further educate myself about what it is I do. First off I handle storm damage claims. Yep that pesky roofer that leaves flyers on the mailbox when you see the smallest piece of hail!! Naa just kidding, referrals referrals referrals!!!! I also work with investors rehabbing properties. I see the chance to use all these as one, I am doing trashouts along with wintz locks etc etc. The pay scale seems fair. Just waiting on that first check is a bi#^h!! I recently posted about the Birdsey Group, which I am figuring a sub for Altisource then the sub of me! Hell, who knows? These days EVERYONE wants a piece of the pie! It looks as though several people have done fair to well in this line of work, of course it's the rich that get richer! But I see some of you have had to just bend over and take it like a man! Even you ladies!! That being said, any info on any of these companies is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Everybody takes a piece of the pie.Just me personally I would enjoy Altisource better if I spoke Indian.

It seems Altisource has the biggest dumps of homes.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Richiebro73 said:


> I am the new guy! I fell into this and perhaps I asked about the wrong company. I have to say everyone here has been helpful in several ways. I have spent the past couple of days reading thru threads to further educate myself about what it is I do. First off I handle storm damage claims. Yep that pesky roofer that leaves flyers on the mailbox when you see the smallest piece of hail!! Naa just kidding, referrals referrals referrals!!!! I also work with investors rehabbing properties. I see the chance to use all these as one, I am doing trashouts along with wintz locks etc etc. The pay scale seems fair. Just waiting on that first check is a bi#^h!! I recently posted about the Birdsey Group, which I am figuring a sub for Altisource then the sub of me! Hell, who knows? These days EVERYONE wants a piece of the pie! It looks as though several people have done fair to well in this line of work, of course it's the rich that get richer! But I see some of you have had to just bend over and take it like a man! Even you ladies!! That being said, any info on any of these companies is greatly appreciated!!


Welcome FNG!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

lol...................


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> It seems Altisource has the biggest dumps of homes.







That certainly seems to be the case in my market.


Some of the ones I've been to for them in this area are 10k to 90k POSes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Welcome FNG!


Lol I read part of that thread so I knew the FNG was coming!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree about speaking Indian!!!! It's sad to see them buying up America then selling it back to us!! But it is what it is, if I can make a buck off of em in the process that's good for me. I just don't wanna be sucked in to a whirlpool of my money going down the drain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree about speaking Indian!!!! It's sad to see them buying up America then selling it back to us!! But it is what it is, if I can make a buck off of em in the process that's good for me. I just don't wanna be sucked in to a whirlpool of my money going down the drain.


----------

